# My Shop Remodel and Refurb: A pictorial as it happens



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

The woodworking shop project has just begun. I am completely through with the "automotive" two bays except for the epoxy floor that will come soon. Right now, the auto side is filled and overloaded with woodworking stuff that does not currently have its usual home in bay 3… yet.

I will start my sharing of the project with you by posting the pictures of the final portions of moving out of the room…




























plus a few where even fewer things remain and a bit of paint has begun…














































And a pic or three of the automotive two bays so you can see that overfilled (for now) room.




























I will post as progress is made on various things, so feel free to critique, question, make fun of, etc. as we go. I'm real thick skinned so please don't hold back.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: Painting of the walls was completed today. The next phase is 96 sf / 192 cubic feet of overhead shelf storage (2 ft. wide by 2 ft. tall by 48 linear feet around the perimeter. The x-braced cantilever frames are all assembled (glued and screwed). I'll post pics upon completion.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

This is looking real nice. I only have one suggestion and it is completely personal preferences and that is:

How about raising the garage door track as close to the ceiling as possible?

I did this when originally building my detached metal building garage and have really loved that feature since I no longer bang things into it when it is open and hanging so low. I understand that this may be considered by some as an added and unnecessary expense, but adequate head space has always been high on my list after working out of a similar garage for several years. Just a thought….


----------



## idigjars (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi David. It sure is nice to have your own space. Good for you. Thanks for taking us along on your renovation. Paul


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Horizontalmike, It was never a problem until AFTER you posted. :=) We have whacked the door or the tracks numerous times in just the last few days. Not your fault of course, but before usually only 6'8" doors and 16' trim lumber that we brought in horizontally.

I might just have to do what you suggest, but you and the already-hot Southwest Georgia sun are making me think PTAC air conditioning / heating … and how walling that door up and replacing the 9' x 7' with a double 2'6 (one side pinned) door unit would give me a non-brick exterior wall to use for mounting the Amana unit AND eliminate the track entirely. This is the last time I am going to do this room, so thanks for all the pointers.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Time to update, I suppose.

These next pics show the materials that were about to be installed for the overhead storage I mentioned earlier.


















And these are those materials being installed…



























Coming up next: 
- Filling that overhead storage with stuff that is in the other two garage bays. 
- Building the framework for the 40" high x 27" deep by 10'9" wide work counter (that i believe is destined for 
a bamboo flooring top) on the back wall.
- track lighting on the ceiling (with bright white 100 watt equiv. CFL bulbs)
- install 60 amp 240 volt sub-panel in closet for 120 volt 20 amp HF DC, 120 volt 20 amp long wall-mounted power strip, and 120 volt 20 amp air compressor circuit. I will not use the 240 single phase at this time but it will be there if I ever need it.
- wall mount the Dewalt air compressor

Still a long way to go, but making progress.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: April 19th, 2011

Work continues. Starting to get into some fun stuff.

In this picture: Track Lighting, air hose reel, ceiling bin storage #1.









Wall-mounted compressor, air hose reel









Pencil Sharpener









HF DC in closet (mounted to wall, not plumbed yet)









DC Closet outside looking in… also 30 gallon drum and drum dolly. 









Rockler Dust Right beginnings (not plumbed yet)...









Fire extinguisher mounted to wall…









Ceiling Bin Storage #2









Ceiling Bin Storage #3 (and oscillating fan cleaned and remounted)...









More to come ! Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: Sunday April 25th, 2011

This is the shop side of the wall with the DC manifold strapped into place. No glue, but tight and will not budge. Also the Dust Collector power switch is visible.










This is the other side of the wall with the dust collector manifold fed through the wall. Again, no glue, but not going anywhere.










The loaded (with Ticonderogas) pencil holder above the sharpener.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Progress looks good! Keep the photos coming.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Track lighting?? Man your projects will really stand out. Your place is lookin' good…...


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks great! My shop also shares wood working with cars, a BMW & a 86 rx7. Have you a LS1 or a 20B in the RX? I like the "pulled" fender flares too. My 79 rx7 with a ported 13b was a blast to drive! My 86 FC is in serious need of a ported motor now that it is emissions exempt, or maybe a Corvette LS upgrade. I love working with wood but cars are so much fun to fix too. It's hard to do both huh.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

It is hard to keep everything separated. That's why I threw up the wall between bays 2 and 3. lol

That is an FB 1981 RX-7 with the complete design Energy / Cartech Mariah Widebody conversion. Engine is a rally ported 13B 4 port from a early '70's Cosmo. About 225 hp to the rear wheels on a 1900 pound car. Stock 12A was 115 hp. It is still naturally aspirated but with a Barry Grant Demon 575. I had Mikuni phh44 sidedraftrs for years but they are not friendly for around town driving. It is VERY quick 0-100, but nothing beyond that. I just wish there were more road tracks to drive a car like this (straights and twisties).

We have similar tastes. I've owned two Bimmers (a 325ES and a 318i) but the 7 will always be in the stable. Those wheels stacked in the corner are BMW 10 spokes I need to Ebay out of here. lol

We better talk about wood or they'll make this disappear ! I need to build a guitar-shaped car out of wood to combine my three hobbies !!!


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey David, You have great taste in cars. I will always be involved in both. My first car, a 62 Mercedes 220 S had real Walnut burl dash and door trim so that inspired me to combine the best of both worlds. I love My 87 635 & just had a drive last sat. The ability to build anything is a gift, to create is to me inspiration from God. Just wish he would buy me some tools! I have made a truck bed for a friend with IPE (ironwood) that turned out sweet, also some burl paint on old car dash boards, a lost art for sure. OK then My custom Telecaster is 1 3/4 thick and my dream is to profile the top in a profile like a Les paul. A friend has a guitar shop that has a CNC but I think I would like to go old school & carve it myself. A little scared, but I aint shakin!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: April 27, 2011

*Wiring up the HF 2.0 DC…*


















*Some tools onto a wall…*









*Starting to plumb the dust collector…*









*More soon. Thanks for stopping in !*


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking good. Just in the home stretch on mine. As much fun (and work) as it was to do, the really cool part is when you're finished.

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: May 2nd, 2011

*Raised, painted and installed base cabinet, preparing HF DC base for alternate duty, wall cleats awaiting substrate.*








*Floors cleared, etched and awaiting epoxy finish… more wall work…*

































*Further plumbing the HF DC…*
I've got to have somewhere to set my lid when I empty my shavings. This will do it. No baffle yet… but soon.








Both branches with gates and swivels.








Straight out the exterior wall…








The DC vent to outside that might dust the loquat tree soon (from the outside).


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Super progress looking good.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/HighlandWoodworking
Triton Router


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

This is exciting, David! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

bubinga,

Thanks for the link. That it the most thorough presentation I have seen. I can't wait for my 3 1/4 Triton… but I reckon I will have to.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: May 6th.

*Got the bamboo on the worktop. Very hard. Cat can't scratch it ! (Need one more piece of 1/4 round)*










*Organizing. Also evidence of OCD !*























































*Coke thermometer accurate to +/- 10 degrees ! *










Getting there. Epoxy floor any day now.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

What's that car doing in there taking up precious shop space (LOL).?


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW Looks like you made alot of progress ins a short time
Good job Keep up the work And congrats


----------



## lewis62 (Mar 6, 2011)

Really nice job of organizing. I could keep you busy organizing my shop for at least a year, have not had time to post it yet,will do soon. Suggestion for you, should the unglued fittings on dust collector start moving or leaking suction ,a bead of silicone chaulk around joint or a wrap of black duct tape to not lose suction from far end due to air leak. The bx or armored cable , my ocd,safety, it should be anchored to wall with strap and screw no farther than 6 in away from box and no farther than 42 in apart in runs between end locations. When you are moving that long trim around dont want to hear you hit that cable and ripped it from the boxes. Stay safe, cant wait to it finished ,great work.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Lewis62, 
I've got a roll of the Rockler X-treme tape (kinda reminds me of high tech live butyl) that I plan to wrap around the joints as I fire it up.

The wiring: You can't see from the pictures, but this is all in a closet corner and overhead. Other than my pulling the string on the light, there will be no other activity anywhere near this. But, the total lengths of the clad is as follows: from porcelain keyed light (mounted over a box extender to give me a connector out the bottom) to junction box connector is 12". I can add a strap half way into the header. From that junction box down and around the corner is 38" and I already have two straps at the turns within that 38". That run terminates at the junction box that feeds through the wall to the switch box on the other side. So I really only need that one to meet code. I will add that one just because…

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking really good so far. Just a suggestion. Run 5" from the DC inlet through your separator, and THEN put the wye on. that way you can have 2 4" branches if you want that are going through the separator…


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

I like the idea of porting the fine dust and air to the out side, and I think I might do this in my shop once I get a separator. (I have the exact same DC) How do you like this set up?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

CovenantCreations,

I completed the DC with separator on Saturday. It works great. I mean great. Nothing is coming out the vent outside (except a constant rush of air). I ran chips and dust over and over … and even a pile of cigarette butts and ashes through it (we have a commercial butt can). Even all of the ashes are in the separator ! The exhaust blows right through banana plants and a loquat tree. I wet them down so anything would stick to them. Nothing. Over and over again.

I'm going to write it up with pics (maybe video so you can hear how quiet it is) soon. I learned so much from LJ and the internet going into it, but I have found out by trial a few things that do not matter at all… that made it so much easier in the end. No part of the separator is wood or MDF (or duct tape, either).

Epoxy floor Friday afternoon I hope. First project will be a toy box for Grandson. Come on safety hinges !


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

What kind of separator did you use?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Poly 30 gallon with a suspended floating baffle with 4" in and out.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: May 11, 2011

*2-part epoxy floor after first coat (still wet). Etched, then two (2) coats total… base mould will be painted soon…*










*The Portamate wall… just miter saw mounted. There will be a small tool DC manifold on this wall soon that the Dust Right can plug into for the 2 1/2" (and less) ported tools… *









*The shop drafting table…*









*The table saw (finally connected to the DC system)... and the roll-around work / out-feed table (that just got its laminate top, but still needs the wood edge, sides and drawers yet. (BTW this was entirely made (except the treated 4×4 legs and the Rockler casters) of drops from 13 louvered dressing room doors from a remodel at a mall store)... *



















More to come, but getting to the short rows now.

Thanks for stopping in. DG


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: May 12, 2011

*Getting the benchtop tools ready to go again. Yes, I like little machines, too.*


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: May 25th, 2011

*The past couple of weeks have been spent getting the small tools adapted so that they will all fit the 2.5" line on a manifold I built. That worked out fine. To run DC on any of these, I connect the 2.5" hose to the tool, then just "plug" the Dust Right tool handle on the manifold and open the gate. Works great. I have tested every tool.*
































































*On the miter saw, I added a 4" line from the manifold to a table top dust fitting that I attached to a portable stand. I left enough of the collapsable hose to move that stand anywhere in the shop if needed. I'd say the miter saw) with both the 2.5" hose attached and the table top fitting gets 80% or so. I'm okay with that.*


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

Interesting variation on the CMS dust setup. Be interesting to hear how well that actually works (have you tried that setup yet?). Most setups I've seen use the "giant shroud" (tm) config, this is a lot tighter looking and seems plausible based on my observations of where the dust streams roll.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow David!
I had inadvertently missed your thread since posting a couple of months ago, but I think that was a good thing because now, when I returned, I got to scroll down through ALL of your shop refurb and all I can say is wow, wow, wow,... and very well done! I would be scrolling and think to myself , "If I were doing this I would want to have or do xxxx…" and POOF! There it was! Time and time again!...


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

NotVeryGoog,

I already had to move the one from behind the miter saw. They WERE dust magnets for sure.

HorizontalMike,

Thanks for the kind words. Just about through, finally. It has been much fun. It's getting to be project time… since it's what you do that matters… not what you say or buy. Here's to hoping everything works out.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: June 5th, 2011

*Nearly Complete. One wall to finish and one more machine to get (Ridgid Jointer Planer). I have begun working on a few projects, too. I go back and forth from one thing to the other (since this ain't work). Squaring up the table saw fence and confirmed the blade before I cut into the ZCI and the miter sled… put the new router table together and installed the Triton… putting sides on the rolling cart and getting the drawers ready to go in… getting ready to finish a toy box but I need one more safety hinge (lid too heavy for just the one)... stuff like that.

Thanks to all for advice, links to products I might never have found, and threads/reviews, etc. *

*Here are a few pics until next time that will be the last time… and then I'll populate "My Shop" with the after pictures:*










*This cabinet is unfinished, so I'll soon be 220 sanding it and will clear over the maple and walnut. Should be pretty and durable.*

*I think I'm going to really like this router setup (the table, cabinet, and Triton router). I'm going to make it the 1/2" machine (raised panel doors, dados, etc.) and use old faithful as the 1/4" machine (mostly trim ogee and roundover edges).*



















*As soon as the drawers go in, then I'll putty and finish the wood edge and finish the lower sides and drawer fronts. I plan to dark stain all that. 
*










*As if you can't tell, I tend to like glossy black in a shop because I can tell when it's dusty, but it ain't never dirty. I learned that in the office environment years ago with counter and desk tops, filing cabinets, and even computer cases.*


----------

